# Tin Lizzies



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

I was rummaging through the kits on my TBD ("to be done") shelf, looking for something to do and settled on a 1:20 scale Hubley Model T Ford delivery van I had picked up from my friend Clem O'Jevich of _*Warrior Run Loco Works*_. I had already done two others – a Model T runabout and a Model T touring car – as a flatcar load a few years ago. 
I had built them to look as if they were brand new – very clean with not much weathering. Since then, however, I had removed the first two models from the flatcar and set them aside with the idea I'd weather them up a bit and use them somewhere else on my (future) layout. So the project became getting these three "tin lizzies" ready for my circa-1912 Fn3 narrow gauge layout. 

These kits are out of production now and getting hard to find. They are some of the few models that are both fairly accurate and very close to proper "F Scale" size. The chassis and bodies are diecast metal castings (which require considerable work with a file to remove flash) and the detail parts are plastic – some brass-colored chrome plated. The tires are real rubber.

I also came across a couple of well-sculpted figures that I intended to paint up "sometime" but, as yet, had no real need for. I decided to include them in this project as props for these photos. Besides, my railroad needed a president.











The first figure here is by master sculptor Richard Kapuaala, proprietor of *Po'e 'o Honua* and frequent contributor to these pages. It is a portrait of Benjamin Franklin Dillingham, founder of the Oahu Railway and Land Company, or OR&L, in Hawaii. I have dubbed him "Mr. B.F. Diehl" and designated him president of my railroad, the _Dulles & Reston Garden Weeds RR_ (the D&RGW – you may have heard of it.)




















The other fellow is a likable lad named "Jethro" from *Supply Line Figures*. He just stands around and looks happy. 











And now, here are some pix of my "flivvers," as they were also called:










The Hubley version of a 1912 Ford Model T Touring Car. 





























This is the 1912 Model T "Runabout," built on the same chassis as the Hubley touring car model, which BTW was also the practice of the actual Ford car company for their real Model T's.



















As some of you may remember, I'm a big fan of _Laurel and Hardy_ and one of their best "two reelers" was called *The Music Box, released in 1932. In it, the boys had started a "transfer company" which they hoped would grow. Here are some screen captures from the flick:*[/i]






























This served as the inspiration for my Model T Delivery Van, back dated a bit to fit my time frame. It's also built on the same chassis as the others.




















I hope you enjoyed looking at 'em as much as I did building 'em. As usual, your comments and questions are welcome. 
Photos reduced to 800 pixels wide by Peter Bunce - moderator


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Very good looking modelcars! I specially like that Runabout. Great work.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

di you paint those figures ??? really great work 
love the vehicles too-


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Again Steve if you like the vehicles, look under evil bay under g-scale track and accessories I have purchased several old tyme vehicles from a seller on there and have gotten real good service, and selection!! Regal


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack, 

I am also a big Laurel and Hardy fan. That movie, "The Music Box", was filmed not very far from our home here in Burbank. Many things have changed in that neighborhood over the last eighty years, but the original steps are STILL there! I really love the delivery van with there names. ALL of your work is awesome! The tin lizzies are great.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack,

Some info on the location where "The Music Box" was filmed and how it looks now.

http://www.laurelandhardy.org/MusicBox.htm


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Gary. 

Those of you familiar with L&H, can also appreciate the connection of "the boys" with the Model T Ford. I undertook this project, in part, in homage to them.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack, 

The tin lizzies are beautiful for sure as are the figures. I want to thank both you and Gary for the Laurel & Hardy info. as well. The Music Box is my absolute favorite comedy film and it's nice to know that I'm not the only Laurel & Hardy "nut". I'm also a big Harold Lloyd fan.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Great paint job on BFD and the cars. I've got one of the Hubley Model Ts, primed and ready to go. I should get on it. BTW, am also a L&H fan.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Two of my first figures were Stan and Ollie. They stood on the back of my observation coach. They weren't very durable and came to pieces one day.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Very nice work Jack!!


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

That´ s some very inspiring paint work on the figures and automobiles. I like the idea of shadowing the details parts like hood hins or the name Ford on the radiator grill. 
It´s almost unbelievable, these metal kits were originally introduced to the market in the Sixties and the old moulds were used until a few years ago. They are very useful along Fn 2 and 3 railway models or for the Brit. 16mm scale. 










Today the model car market is dominated by 1 : 18 or 1 : 24 scale. 










The 1925 Ford (1 : 24) is made by Sunstar, the Stan & Olli figures are white metal copies from an early Italian maker. 


Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## dana (Jan 7, 2008)

heres a neat flat car load for any old carparts left over from bashes


----------

